# Pikes Peak Cycling Hill Climb Photos



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are some photos from the Sunday's Pikes Peak Cycling Hill Climb. The complete photo set is here Pikes Peak Cycling Hill Climb photos

View attachment 284771
View attachment 284772
View attachment 284773
View attachment 284774
View attachment 284775
View attachment 284776
View attachment 284777
View attachment 284778
View attachment 284779
View attachment 284780


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

On my to do list.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's awesome! 


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Rob, thanks for posting the pics. Some nice shots.

It's been awhile. The last time I saw you we were riding Pikes Peak and if I remember correctly you were on your mtb. ha


----------



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

Was it last fall? I rode my mtb up to the summit from my house and then down Barr.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Is riding up and down the Barr trail permitted with a mountain bike? I wasn't sure last time I was out there, and I never saw a single mountain bike the entire time we hiked down...

I plan to ride up in late August, to ride the road up and the trail down would be cool.


----------



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't often see bikes on Barr Trail but they are allowed. The top couple miles are pretty tough especially being fatigued from riding up. I rode up and down Barr last fall when they were doing the trial of allowing bikes. Here's my ride report.

Another option is to ride back down the road to almost timberline and take the trail from Elk Park over to Barr Trail near Barr Camp. I think that ride is more fun and plan to do it once the tourists thin out on the road after Labor Day.

The bottom 3 miles of Barr Trail are generally pretty congested so I normally don't ride down them. There's a cut-off that goes down Long's Ranch Road.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We'll probably be out there the week before Labor day, hopefully the road and trails have less traffic then.


----------



## UltraRob (Jan 17, 2006)

The Pikes Ascent/Marathon are Aug 17-18. Barr Trail will be a lot less crowded after that. The lower section will still be fairly busy because of the Manitou Incline.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

lol "average gradient 41% steepest 68%" yikes.


----------

